# automator : enregistrement très, très lent (3/4 heure)



## coralande (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour , jespère être dans la bonne section...quand j'essaye de configurer une action avec automator il me faut des lustres pour que cela s'enregistre , 3 /4 d'heure voir plus quand cela ne " queute " pas tout simplement , est ce normal ? pourtant rien de bien complexe , juste des choses du genre "déplacer des éléments du finder " etc.... et puis si tout fonctionne j'ai tout de même un message comme quoi cela a échoué .... à noter que lorsque j'essaye l'action avant de l'enregistrer tout est ok , j'ai fouiné un peu et rien vu qui parle d'un bug de ce genre , mais bon le net c'est vaste ...voila ,a votre bon coeur...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2013)

3 pistes
script mal écrit
( pas le bon ordre etc)

ou
preferences de session bancales 
(d'automator ou autre)

ou niveau os 


tester d'autres scripts automator simples  sur ta session

tester des scripts ( ou celui tenté ) sur une AUTRE session


----------



## coralande (10 Décembre 2013)

Ok , je viens de reessayer , ça marche mais j'ai toujours un message d'erreur ,j'ai du louper une etape , l'enregistrement a été rapide cette fois .

http://imageshack.com/a/img27/2876/esur.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img31/4874/znig.jpg


----------



## coralande (11 Décembre 2013)

Bon j'ai enregistrer une simple application our ouvrir des dossiers dans aperçu en les rippant sur l'icone de l'application , cela marche parfaitement , mais il m'a fallut 45 minutes pour l'enregistrer cpu a fond...et j'ai toujours un message d'erreur a l'utilisation même si cela fonctionne...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2013)

comme déjà dit 
tester sur une autre session


----------



## coralande (11 Décembre 2013)

ok ok je le fais de suite !


----------



## coralande (12 Décembre 2013)

bon j'ai testé mon application sur une autre session , c'est idem en fait  , peut etre vais je essayer de faire carrement une autre application en partant d'une autre session . J'ai acheté un  " digibook " sur automator , je vais le lire , et essayer de reproduire une action pour voir .


----------



## zeltron54 (12 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir,

J'ai un doute !   Comment essais-tu de faire pour enregistrer ton processus (Action)...

Il ne faut pas appuyer sur le bouton enregistrer en haut à droite: Ce bouton permet à Automator de mémoriser toutes tes actions afin de pouvoir les reproduire par le suite.

Une fois que ton action fonctionne enregistre la en allant dans fichier>enregistrer comme dans n'importe quel autre programme...


----------



## coralande (12 Décembre 2013)

j'utilse la fonction  " enregistrer " d'automator ...cela m'a paru logique il me semble ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------

Bon , j'ai utilisé  " enregistré " comme n'importe quel fichier....et tout va bien ...mais a quoi sert la fonction " enregistrer " d'automator ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

coralande
change les infos que tu mets dans ton picto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je sais que t'es en mavericks

connaitre l'OS ca aide les aidants à  aider


----------



## coralande (12 Décembre 2013)

Oui je mets ça a jour de suite !


----------



## zeltron54 (12 Décembre 2013)

Tout simplement elle permet de construire un processus.

Dés que tu appuis sur le bouton enregistrer, automator se met en mémoire tout ce que tu fais sur ton ordinateur, jusqu'a ce que tu demandes stop.

Ensuite tu vois dans la fenêtre, les actions que tu a exécutées.

Ce qui permettra, lorsque tu lanceras ce processus, de répéter l'integralité des actions que tu avais faites pendant la période d'enregistrement.

Bonne soirée


----------



## coralande (12 Décembre 2013)

Ca explique pas mal de chose....


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

c'est proche de ce que fait l'editeur applescript
quand on ne veut pas "écrire un script soi même"
on le fait écrire par le mac  qui suit ce qu'on fait et traduit  ce qu'on fait en lignes de code


----------

